# what makes an inner or outer ring?



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

for a single ring set up, why are some rings advertised as Inner and outer? What differentiates? 

I have a kit from Excel Sports on my ride right now (3rd eye, 42 ring on the inside, salsa chain guard), and want to move the ring to the outside so i can use two guards but can't figure out if the ring I have right now will do it.

i'm thinking:

guard -- crank -- 42 ring -- spacer -- guard

right? just need long bolts spacers?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

The main difference between an inner and outer is probably chain ramps. An outer ring will have these little pieces of metal on the inside face of the ring to help a chain move up from the small chain ring to this one. 

If using with just 1 chain ring, it shouldn't make much difference as to which you use.

No experience on the setup you are talking about, so can't comment there.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

jasper9 said:


> for a single ring set up, why are some rings advertised as Inner and outer? What differentiates?
> 
> I have a kit from Excel Sports on my ride right now (3rd eye, 42 ring on the inside, salsa chain guard), and want to move the ring to the outside so i can use two guards but can't figure out if the ring I have right now will do it.
> 
> ...


You will likely need longer bolts, Sugino makes a bolt set for older style triples that are commonly used for double-guard setups. 

Here are the chainring bolts I'm referring to. 

As for the inner/outer chainring, if you are running a 1x10 setup you are better off using a chainring that is not ramped or pined — less chance of dropping the chain and they tend to last longer as well. 

Hope this helps, 

Josh


----------



## jasper9 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah ok - so if it's not pinned or ramped then inner/outer is irrelevant? 

This ring is listed as not pinned/ramped but still is outer, if you zoom in the picture is it because the bolt looks set into the whole a little?


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

That's the ring I use.


----------

